# Diaz indisposto e in dubbio.



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

E' una comica dai


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


non solo lo staff medico, pure i cuochi dobbiamo cambiare. Ritorniamo da Giannino vah


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


I nostri sono anche cagionevoli comunque


----------



## Davidoff (15 Ottobre 2021)

ah, ecco l'infortunio giornaliero, meno male, cominciavo a preoccuparmi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non solo lo staff medico, pure i cuochi dobbiamo cambiare. Ritorniamo da Giannino vah


Ma infatti non escludo che si sia infortunato pure qualche giardiniere.


----------



## babsodiolinter (15 Ottobre 2021)

Che ha cagotto?


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma è stato a Milanello due settimane ed è indisposto proprio oggi?
Non ci sono più sostantivi, aggettivi, verbi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani



Vabbe, gioca la riserva.
Mettiamo Maldini. Ah, no, é infortunato?!
Ok, mettiamo Krunic. Ah, no, é infortunato?!
Proviamo Messias trequartista. Ah, infortunato anche lui?! Eh, vabbe...


La seconda stagione di fila dove ci troviamo con mezza squadra out, c'e qualcosa che non va. Ormai é palese.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani




Mai una partita in cui si possa stare tranquilli. Né prima, né dopo le soste. Mai una rosa disponibile con i suoi titolari, MAI


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Vuoi vedere che ha preso il covid diaz?


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


Vabbè dai, clamoroso


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Che ha cagotto?


lo facciano giocare con le braghe di colore nero allora, non ne abbiamo più riserve


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


*B*asta non è più accettabile tutto questo.
Gli facciano le flebo, ma non possiamo stare senza trequartista (pure Messiah non c'è)


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


Final destination Milan .
Bisogna scoprire il disegno del destino.


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2021)

Per fortuna è arrivato l'infortunio giornaliero, stavo cominciando a preoccuparmi!


----------



## Zenos (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


Che significa?ha il ciclo mestruale?


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


Con Giroud davanti a Rebic-Maldini-Saele questa partita si vince tranquillamente. Non é che abbiamo bisogno di 11 titolari per vincere contro il Verona. Poi Tomori é una garanzia, Kalulu il suo lo fa sempre, Kessie/Tonali/Bennacer ci sono tutti. Sembra siano ritornati Calabria e Krunic. Tra poco Baka e Ibra. Theo sarà dentro tra due settimane, cosi come Messias presubilmente. Rimane la rabbia per Maignan.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Con Giroud davanti a Rebic-Maldini-Saele questa partita si vince tranquillamente. Non é che abbiamo bisogno di 11 titolari per vincere contro il Verona. Poi Tomori é una garanzia, Kalulu il suo lo fa sempre, Kessie/Tonali/Bennacer ci sono tutti. Sembra siano ritornati Calabria e Krunic. Tra poco Baka e Ibra. Theo sarà dentro tra due settimane, cosi come Messias presubilmente. Rimane la rabbia per Maignan.


Maldini non è disponibile.
Nel caso a Brahim non passi la diarrea penso giocheremo col 442 con Rebic e Giroud.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani



Va beh, non scherziamo... se non ha febbre per un po' di diarrea se la può fare anche addosso.
Così magari i difensori del Verona gli stanno anche lontano.


----------



## Masanijey (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Maldini non è disponibile.
> Nel caso a Brahim non passi la diarrea penso giocheremo col 442 con Rebic e Giroud.


Ma ieri si era allenato con la squadra no? Anche oggi mi sembrava.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Meno male solo Diaz è indisposto, dopo i recuperi di Krunic, Calabria e Ibra mi aspettavo almeno altri 3 infortuni.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> lo facciano giocare con le braghe di colore nero allora, non ne abbiamo più riserve


Si spaccano in rigoroso ordine di insostituibilità:
Il portiere
l'unico terzino sx
l'unico trequartista


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è che ieri non si è fatto male nessuno.


----------



## kipstar (15 Ottobre 2021)

diciamo che non ce ne dice giusta manco una ...però anche la fortuna bisognerebbe essere bravi a meritarsela.....si dice....


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


quindi chi gioca? maldini messias florenzi brahim out.. o metti castillejo o leao.. in ogni caso non abbiamo mezza riserva sulla trequarti


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> diciamo che non ce ne dice giusta manco una ...però anche la fortuna bisognerebbe essere bravi a meritarsela.....si dice....


si perchè lo sapevamo che era un ruolo a rischio.
paradossalmente va ancora bene perchè se sta fuori 1 mese per qualcosa di serio siamo FINITI.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


Indisposto? Crampi da ciclo? 
Che è sta segretezza


----------



## kYMERA (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani



Spero sia pretattica...
comunque assurdo, e meno male che la sosta serviva per ricaricare le forze...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Video a tema


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


E mo basta però. Le altre squadre mandano in campo Lautaro dopo 16 ore di volo con 4 ore di riposo. Noi per una schizzata di diarrea li lasciamo a casa. Imbottitelo di Imodium e via.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è indisposto e in dubbio per domani


Probabilmente non sarà il caso ma non sono lontanissimo da Milanello e so che sta girando un virus intestinale parecchio forte che causa mal di ossa, muscoli, febbre e vomito.

Lo hanno avuto persone a me vicine in settimana


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

Non so voi ma io ci ho rinunciato,a prendermela più di tanto intendo,non posso farmi il fegato marmellata da ora fino a maggio,il trend non invertira'.


----------



## atomiko (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ufficiale ha il covid, io ho finito le parole


----------



## cris (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma come si fa a farsi venir la diarrea e sopratutto come si fa a non giocare per un motivo talmente idiota?


----------



## atomiko (15 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a farsi venir la diarrea e sopratutto come si fa a non giocare per un motivo talmente idiota?


Ha il covid quale diarrea


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Ufficiale ha il covid, io ho finito le parole


Serio ?


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Vabbè questa squadra ha bisogno di un esorcismo.
Mai visto nella storia del professionismo sportivo qualcosa del genere.
MAI.


----------

